# Δρυός πεσούσης πας ανήρ ξυλεύεται. = On the fall of an oak, every man gathers wood.



## nickel (Jun 16, 2011)

*Δρυός πεσούσης πας ανήρ ξυλεύεται*. Του Μενάνδρου (Από το ανθολόγιο γνωμικών _Μενάνδρου γνώμαι μονόστιχοι_)

Απόδοση που βρίσκω:
*On the fall of an oak, every man gathers wood.*

Το ανθολόγιο, με αποδόσεις σε λατινικά και γερμανικά, εδώ:
http://www.gottwein.de/Grie/menand/monost_a.php


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2011)

Για την ελληνική υπομνηματισμένη έκδοση του ανθολογίου («γνωμολογίου») του Μενάνδρου:
http://www.protoporia.gr/product_info.php/products_id/148888

Ενδιαφέρων αγγλικός ιστότοπος:
http://www.letsreadgreek.com/menander/monostichoi.htm
http://www.letsreadgreek.com/menander/


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2014)

Έπεσα και σε μερικές διαφορετικές αποδόσεις του γνωμικού, όπως:

*When a tree falls / When an oak falls, everyone becomes a woodcutter.*

Θυμήθηκα το γνωμικό με την ανακοίνωση της ίδρυσης ενός ακόμα κόμματος. Έφτιαξα μάλιστα και επίκαιρη εκδοχή: Της δεξιάς πεσούσης πας ανιαρός ξυλεύεται.


----------

